# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Multiplo, robot kit, USA, China

## Airicist

Developer - Multiplo LLC

"Multiplo: Create Your Own Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter Campaign 2012 - Multiplo 

 Published on Sep 18, 2012




> This is the video we used for our first production batch funded by Kickstarter. Before this we were soldering by ourselves most of boards, making cost very expensive. We are able to compete at the Big League now, despite of our Open Source philosophy.

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter hard work - Multiplo 

 Published on Oct 3, 2012




> We got funded the 2nd day of Kickstarter campaign. We keep working hard for all our backers. Get your pledge now and you will get your reward now. Or wait till we re-open and get your order delivered in FEB 2013

----------

